# The Adventure Begins...



## Titan1

I love it!!!!... How is the transistion going from playing to work?


----------



## Loisiana

well we've always done a lot of that so that's nothing new for him, what was new is the only six foot leash I have is leather and because he has an obsession with chewing leather I usually don't let him play tug with the leather leashes, only if he has on a different kind of leash. But he was very well behaved last night, only tugged when I gave him permission. Like I said, he's been being very un-flip-like...


----------



## DNL2448

Huh, sounds like the Flip man is growing up! You're mom sounds cute, are you going to video her run? I must have missed where she is showing Conner, that's cool, it would never happen with my mom. She's not a dog person. (I get it from my dad!)


----------



## Loisiana

DNL2448 said:


> Huh, sounds like the Flip man is growing up! You're mom sounds cute, are you going to video her run? I must have missed where she is showing Conner, that's cool, it would never happen with my mom. She's not a dog person. (I get it from my dad!)


Oh yes, it's going to be lots of fun! I knew Conner would enjoy going back into the ring so I talked my mom into handling him in the Beginner Novice class. She's had two practices with him in her backyard. It will be interesting to say the least. She and I will be competing in the same class Sunday! She has an advantage of showing a fully trained dog, but she will be at a disadvantage as she knows nothing at all about handling!


----------



## DNL2448

Can't wait to see the video!!! Good luck to both of you. And tell Flip to be good, or you can send him to Oregon (after he is done with his agility).


----------



## Titan1

Please tell your mother good luck from me and remember to breathe...


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sounds like your baby is growing up.

You and Flip will "Rock It" this weekend!


----------



## Loisiana

I don't think she's too nervous. I mean she doesn't want to look like a fool, but she thinks she's just doing this as a favor to me (I might have told a little white lie and said I can't show two dogs in the same class....)


----------



## Loisiana

it looks like our class will start around 2ish. I plan to get there for 10 to give him plenty of time to hang out and gawk at everything and settle down some.

Yesterday marked exactly one month until his 2 year birthday, so maybe he is maturing. I hope that's what it is. I don't want (and can't afford for) my baby to be sick!


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> it looks like our class will start around 2ish. I plan to get there for 10 to give him plenty of time to hang out and gawk at everything and settle down some.
> 
> Yesterday marked exactly one month until his 2 year birthday, so maybe he is maturing. I hope that's what it is. I don't want (and can't afford for) my baby to be sick!


Keeping fingers and toes crossed that he is just growing up..


----------



## hotel4dogs

hoping he's just growing up.
Good luck this weekend, can't wait to hear how it goes. Oh, and how many boob focus bands you sell at the show...


----------



## Loisiana

hotel4dogs said:


> hoping he's just growing up.
> Good luck this weekend, can't wait to hear how it goes. Oh, and how many boob focus bands you sell at the show...


I'm tellin' ya, I'm going to revolutionize the attention heeling world! :


----------



## Stretchdrive

I also hate stupid six foot leashes!! I hate mine so much that I actually made 6 foot leashes out of one strand of 1/8" nylon rope, and a small snap. The whole thing fits into one hand

Have fun this weekend!!


----------



## JDandBigAm

We want videos!!! Why do you have to use a stupid six foot leash in beginner novice? Also, you had better take Flip's temp because I think he must be a bit off color. Good Luck, you and Flip should be fantastic.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Good luck!! Just think, after BN you won't need your 6 ft leash


----------



## Loisiana

One more day! I had my crazy, insane boy back last night so I guess all is right with the world 

Flip is really really enjoying getting to play tug with his leather leash. I might not have a six foot leash left to use by this weekend! But so far he is still behaving and only tugging when given permission.

I would say in novice our weakest area is our about turns. Sometimes they are great but other times I don't feel like they are quite there. Two nights ago he was giving me so-so about turns. Last night he was giving me great about turns. We'll see what kind of turns I get from him tomorrow.


----------



## sammydog

Are you allowed to play tug on the leash in the ring in OB? I would LOVE to teach Mira that 

I have a feeling that Flip may be starting to grow up, you are probably seeing glimpses of the dog he is going to be :bowl: He will probably do so good you won't want to send him to CA to be an agility dog. : You can tug in agility!

Good luck to everyone this weekend, I cannot wait to hear more about it!!! :crossfing


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> One more day! I had my crazy, insane boy back last night so I guess all is right with the world
> 
> Flip is really really enjoying getting to play tug with his leather leash. I might not have a six foot leash left to use by this weekend! But so far he is still behaving and only tugging when given permission.
> 
> I would say in novice our weakest area is our about turns. Sometimes they are great but other times I don't feel like they are quite there. Two nights ago he was giving me so-so about turns. Last night he was giving me great about turns. We'll see what kind of turns I get from him tomorrow.


Glad to hear the tug is coming along .. eventually only let him do that when you are standing waiting for your turn..that is his special focus time for you and him.. I am so excited to hear how you guys do!

PS.. I still use the 6ft leather leash.. granted it is a thinner leather but I can do all the little practices outside the ring with it..besides mine is a very lucky one!


----------



## Titan1

sammydog said:


> Are you allowed to play tug on the leash in the ring in OB? I would LOVE to teach Mira that
> 
> I have a feeling that Flip may be starting to grow up, you are probably seeing glimpses of the dog he is going to be :bowl: He will probably do so good you won't want to send him to CA to be an agility dog. : You can tug in agility!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this weekend, I cannot wait to hear more about it!!! :crossfing


I do a quiet tug to get us ready for our turn. I use it as a focus tool. You have to be much more casual in OB and practice to make sure he can shut off the game and focus on work when you walk in..


----------



## JDandBigAm

My six foot leather lead story. I attended a Linda Koutsky seminar last summer, the only one I've ever been to. Well, she had my dog Jonah out there demonstrating how to correct a behavior. She needed a long lead so an attendee loaned her their nice 6' leather lead. My dog chewed the thing almost in two.


----------



## Loisiana

uh - about that six foot leather leash tugging thing....he's not waiting politely for permission to tug anymore. :doh: did find an old thin nylon six foot leash tonight while packing. We may use that instead tomorrow b/c I don't know if that's something I can break in just a few hours...


----------



## Loisiana

Happy said:


> My six foot leather lead story. I attended a Linda Koutsky seminar last summer, the only one I've ever been to. Well, she had my dog Jonah out there demonstrating how to correct a behavior. She needed a long lead so an attendee loaned her their nice 6' leather lead. My dog chewed the thing almost in two.


Ha, Linda had Flip wrapped around the waist in his 6 foot leather leash so he wouldn't pull like a fool.

We are going to another of her seminars next weekend!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Good luck to you and your mom this weekend


----------



## Paige&Lily

I second the good luck-can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## sammydog

Good luck to you and your mom today!


----------



## DNL2448

Ditto!!!! Let us know how you do as soon as you can.


----------



## Titan1

waiting....waiting ....waiting.............


----------



## hotel4dogs

checking for an update....


----------



## Loisiana

quick update from my kindle. flip had awesome attitude but heeling was rough. judge gave us 197.5 but should have been lower. But I was happy with attitude and focus and he got first place. will report more when I have computer access.


----------



## hotel4dogs

woooooo hoooooooo go Flipster!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Woot Woot Flip! Yay Jodie  Congratulations


----------



## sammydog

Woo hoo! Sounds great!!! Yay!!!

How about Conner?


----------



## Stretchdrive

Good for you!!!! It is much easier to fix heeling than attitude!! Congrats again!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Way to go Flip!! AWESOME!


----------



## DNL2448

Alrighty then. Now you know....GO FOR IT! Way to go Flip, congratulations Jodie. That is a SUPER nice score for your first time.


----------



## Loisiana

Okay, I tried to get on last night and give a better report but my computer now has a virus :doh: So I'm using my parent's computer while waiting for my mom.

On starting out heeling, I knew a left turn was coming up, I kept waiting for the judge to call it, he wasn't calling it, I was wondering if he was going to slam me into the sign, when I remembered oh yeah I'm supposed to turn on my own :uhoh: So I do a left turn almost on top of the sign. Heeling is going okay, some bobbles on the slow transitions, trying to be a tiny bit forgy, and then we get to the fast. He takes a flying leap, lands in heel position, but then runs forward to the end of his leash and turns around to look at me like "come on mom!" While going into the about turn I tell him to heel and pull him back into position. A little bumping on the inside of the figure 8. Everything else went very well.

I was stunned to get a 197.5 because I would have taken 5 to 7 points off that heeling pattern easily. But I asked the judge and he said he took off one point on heeling (two half point forges), two points for bumping on the figure 8, and half a point for a very slightly off front. Well I'll take it! But also hope to improve on the fast today.


----------



## Loisiana

Here's the video. Not great quality since it's just a Flip Cam but it gives you the idea. I'm very pleased overall with what my dog gave me, but you can see in the video there is no way that run should have scored what it did. Oh well, I'll be the bug next time!


----------



## GoldenSail

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## AmberSunrise

For the first time it the ring that was really awesome! yes, the heeling was generously scored but his attention & attitude were really good. 

He looks great  Almost all grown up now. BTW: At field training yesterday, it was a Sunfire day - a few puppies too! You would have loved it...


----------



## Titan1

I think the score was pretty close.. Remember that this is beginner Novice. They won't be scoring that as tough as regular novice or they would never get people to go on..Nice job for his 1st time and I expect he will settle in today for a nicer run.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A FLIP Cam? Now that's funny! I think the judges give extra credit for boob focus.
Seriously, nice job. They score pretty easy in beginner novice, it's not in the running for HIT so there's nothing to lose by being generous with the scores. But he had GREAT attitude, and that's really what matters the most at this point.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I think ya'll looked great at the match. I was glad to see what all is involved in beginner novice. Good Luck in today's match. How did Connor and your mom do at the match?


----------



## Loisiana

Today started off very well. Flip was fairly calm (well, "calm" for Flip) and focused and we scored a perfect 100 and first place for our first time in rally. I thought that by the time we got to our class this afternoon he would be nice and settled. 

OMG was I wrong! When I got him out this afternoon he was like a wild animal! It took me two dogs' runs just to calm him down enough for me to be able to heel him with any level of control. 

He did start his run very well. I heeled him into the ring and right up to the line. The first 3/4 of his heeling was great. Then we got to the fast. I actually dropped my hand from my waist down to my side and tried to hold him down but he still started leaping. Then we go into an about turn and my mom, who is filming us, catches his eye and he freezes mid turn to stare. Finished up the pattern and I could not get the little turkey to line up for a figure 8. He was staring outside the ring, dancing all around. When I _finally_ got him lined up he did a very nice figure 8 (much much better than yesterdays) until we got to the halt, and then apparently my mom caught his eye again and he forged ahead to see her. So a point on the heeling and half a point for the forge ahead on the figure 8. The rest of the run he did great work, he lost no other points (had a perfect front) but I had trouble getting his focus on all of the line ups. I think from now on I will not be having my mom film us! 198.5 first place.

This was a good experience for us. Let's me know what we need to work on and that we definately are NOT ready for novice in July. We will do Beginner Novice one more time and then play around in the nonregular classes for the rest of the summer and maybe some more rally. But I figure 3 blue ribbons for the weekend isn't too bad!


----------



## Loisiana

And now to post about my mom. I am so proud of her and Conner! Her only major mistake was she totally missed the "slow" sign. The judge hit her 5 points for that. Other than that, they just got hit a half point for the front. The judge made a big deal of saying that if my mom would have just read, she would have made a 199.5 and beaten us! I will have video shortly!


----------



## Loisiana

Here's her video. I think she did great considering she just had two times we did run-throughs in the backyard. I might have forgotten to tell her that an about turn is a turn in place and not a U turn. Oh well LOL she still did good.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Your mom did GREAT  And they both looked to be having a wonderful time!


----------



## Loisiana

alright, I'm a little embarassed to post this video, but here ya go. Ignore the part where I try to hold my dog down on the fast (you can hear the judge call me on it while setting up for the figure 8 LOL). We definately need to get more control before we go into the regular classes but we have a decent starting point. Too bad my mom didn't start filming until our heeling pattern was halfway over. The part she missed was our best work! LOL


----------



## Titan1

That was a VERY nice job! Please tell your mom Congrats from me!
Conner seems to be having fun with her..


----------



## Titan1

Okay so what did we learn... Flip needs to out of the kennel more instead of sleeping..You need to work on fast time and never have anyone he loves ringside...
You guys did good and have things to work on..


----------



## FinnTastic

I loved how Conner was SOOO excited with your mom. That is really cool.


----------



## Loisiana

yes Conner has always been my happy boy that loves his ring time. It is hard for me to go from being relaxed and cutting loose with hi to having to maintain total control and seriousness with Flip.


----------



## BayBeams

Congratulations to both you and your mom. success is sooooo sweet!!


----------



## Loisiana

Titan1 said:


> Okay so what did we learn..


we learned that my dog stresses UP! Actually I dont think much of that was stress, it was just silly immature Flip!

oh and Michelle - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> we learned that my dog stresses UP! Actually I dont think much of that was stress, it was just silly immature Flip!
> 
> oh and Michelle - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thank you.. I really think it is not stressing up but just a great love to work. That is great news. I did not see stress at all in any of the videos.. The bouncing on fast time will be easy to fix.. (That is a Sunfire bounce..LOL) I worked Titan through it.. That was fun to see you and your mom show.. Congrats on a great weekend!


----------



## Loisiana

I've been trying to figure out why I had such a different dog in BN than in rally. In rally he was really focused, energized but controlled. The only handling difference was I gave him two "good boy"'s in the last fourth of the course. Other than that I didn't give any additional cues, praise, or anything.

I'm wondering how much of it has to do with the time of day. Rally was about 10:00, which on a normal day he would be fast asleep. Obedience wasn't until nearly 3:00, which is close to when I get home and the daily party begins! I know Conner always had more energy in afternoon trials than morning ones.


----------



## Loisiana

Picture from Saturday


----------



## Titan1

Very nice picture... Congrats again on a very good weekend.. 
Maybe because morning he did not have alot of time to rest in then kennel before he was in the ring for rally. I would assume he was able to lay around and sleep most of the time in between....


----------



## Loisiana

and there I was all excited because he had relaxed enough to sleep! On day 1 he spent the whole day in his crate spinning circles and whining. I guess next time we'll have more out of crate time during the day.

I'm doing wild card novice in two weeks, I need to decide if I want to give off leash heeling a try or not. Maybe I'll skip it this time and then try it when I am entered again two weeks after that.


----------



## Loisiana

Saturday was a really strange day for the regular classes, it was a small entry anyway, but the qualifying numbers were HORRIBLE! Out of the entire trial, there were 5 A qualifiers and 2 B qualifiers (one from open and one from novice). HIT was a 196.5, all other scores were in the 180's. Crazy.

Sunday we had the same dogs entered and the same judge as the day before (only one ring, he judged all the obedience classes). Many more qualifiers, and we had scores of 200, 199.5, 198.5, and 197.5. Don't recall the other scores, but wow, what a difference a day makes!!


----------



## Titan1

Wow that is quite a range...Who got the 200?


----------



## Loisiana

Titan1 said:


> Wow that is quite a range...Who got the 200?


From Open A, the same girl that I reported had made a 200 from Open A last weekend. She's going to be someone to watch! I think the Open B person with the 199.5 was pretty much expecting HIT until then LOL


----------



## GoldenSail

Jodie I think he looks very good! Immature definitely, but he will be fantastic once he matures and has some experience!


----------



## Loisiana

Some pictures of my mom and conner


----------



## Loisiana

she's not shy! LOL


----------



## sammydog

They look great, he is a big boy!


----------



## Loisiana

Yep he's always been big, and that's all him, I keep him extra slim! Flip is already small, but he looks like a little shrimp next to my big boy - there is a 4 inch, 20 pound difference between them!


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> Yep he's always been big, and that's all him, I keep him extra slim! Flip is already small, but he looks like a little shrimp next to my big boy - there is a 4 inch, 20 pound difference between them!


You just hafta love those small boys!


----------



## Stretchdrive

Titan1 said:


> You just hafta love those small boys!


I agree, says the person who's first golden is a long tall 25 1/4"(was 24" when showing)!!


----------



## Megora

^ This PDA pic put a huge grin on my face this morning<:


----------



## Loisiana

here's a note you people from up North might find humor in...if you listen at the end of the my run with Flip on Sunday, you can hear the judge comment something about all the dogs wanting to play today, and then the table steward (who is also the judge's wife) says yeah cause it was colder than crap this morning. Yep, we woke up to a freezing 56 degrees! :


----------



## DNL2448

How did I miss this? I have been looking for your videos and reports since Sunday night! Great, great videos! Thanks for sharing, I loved watching you and your mom work. Flip is totally my kinda dog! Loves me some 'tude! Seeing Conner and your mom, made me wish my mom liked animals more, it would be fun to hang with her at shows. 

Another reason I liked the videos, is I have yet to see any of the new classes. Very interesting, I think I may try those when and if they ever come to a show near us. I took Dooley to a fun match last weekend....Uh, ya, it's obvious we need to get out more. I wish we had more of a circuit here. Our one big show of the year was last weekend (kinda glad I missed the deadline after seeing what Doo did in the ring). I'll have to see what else will be around here. 

Again, LOVED watching your boys work. Congratulations on the placements. Do you actually get a title from BN?


----------



## Loisiana

Yep, you can earn a title from the beginner's novice class, as well as graduate novice, grad open, and versatility. I was originally against the idea of making them titling, but if it will help in any way to draw people in then we need it!


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> here's a note you people from up North might find humor in...if you listen at the end of the my run with Flip on Sunday, you can hear the judge comment something about all the dogs wanting to play today, and then the table steward (who is also the judge's wife) says yeah cause it was colder than crap this morning. Yep, we woke up to a freezing 56 degrees! :


How did you ever manage in that cold...:doh:


----------



## Loisiana

well the steward said that must be the reason Flip was being so silly in the ring, so I'm going with it! :

But really, the morning temps we've been getting are completely unheard of this time of year around here. It's been strange.


----------



## Augie's Mom

You and your mom were awesome! Love the picture of your mom hugging Conner, so sweet.


----------



## Loisiana

So it's time to start planning for future shows. The next two are already a done deal. Prenovice and Wild Card Novice in two weeks, and then Beginner Novice and WC Novice two weeks after that to hopefully finish our BN title (whoo-hoo, Flip will have a title!)

One of my favorite shows is going to be the first weekend in July. It was the one I was thinking about starting Flip in novice with, but now that I've decided against that I need to figure out what would be the best classes for him.

I long ago sent in the match entries, you're only allowed two runs so I put him in for time in open and utility. They have a match both Friday night and Saturday.

They are having two obedience trials and one rally trial on Saturday, and one obedience trial and two rally trials on Sunday. So I'm thinking maybe a WC Novice run and a rally run on Saturday, and WC Novice with two rally runs on Sunday. That would be a total of five runs plus four runs in the matches. Do you think that's too much for a green dog? (Keeping in mind who this dog is...mister endless energy).

The next question is, if I do enter that many times, and if I were to get our rally title Sunday morning, do you think I should keep him in novice or go ahead and move up to advanced? The thought of Flip without a leash taking jumps with toys or food on the floor is a little scary...

I should have some pictures of Flip from the trial in the next day or two, will post them when I get them!


----------



## Loisiana

Oh and I think I figured out why Flip came out of his crate crazy for my mom on Sunday. I was rewatching the video of Conner and my mom and there was this really annoying, obnoxious screeching sound in the background. Of course momma recognized her baby's whine! Flip was seeing my mom with Conner in the ring and having a fit! Then as soon as her run was over we went back to the set up, put Conner up, and I took Flip out. Flip wanted his turn with Grandma too!


----------



## Loisiana

Flip earning his 100!


----------



## Stretchdrive

He looks great Jodie!! When is your next show?


----------



## sammydog

I love the pictures! Funny about the screeching in the video! That is usually why there is music and no sound in my agility videos, all you would hear is another dog barking its head off in the background!!!


----------



## DNL2448

He is a very handsome boy, and has great focus!


----------



## roxanness

How do I get in line to be his agility mom? I predict he will be spectacular in the trial and I'm a pretty good at making predictions.....I predicted the world wouldn't end today


----------



## Loisiana

Stretchdrive said:


> He looks great Jodie!! When is your next show?


Next weekend we'll give prenovice and wild card novice a try.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Oh fun!! I look forward to hearing how wildcard goes!! I have never done it. I am doing rally next weekend!


----------



## Loisiana

I love the wild card classes for a green dog. It's more pressure than just doing a run through at a match, but not as much as a real class. Judges tend to be a lot more lenient towards what they consider training in the ring. And if you just have one exercise that you're not ready with, you can get an idea of how your dog deals with the other exercises.

Wild Card classes were first created in Florida, and they quickly got picked up over here, so we've had them for years over here. I first did Wild Card Novice with Conner before he went into regular novice.

Good luck with your rally trial. I wanted to see how Flip handled rally before I started signing him up for a bunch of trials, but he seemed to handle it fine so I am planning on signing up for some more in July.


----------



## sammydog

Well, I totally missed the videos that you posted earlier, I guess I missed a few pages, eek! They both looked great! I love Flip's focus and energy, not that I expect anything less from him, but you looked great! Conner looked so happy with your mom as well, what a good boy he is!

Also, the line to be Flip's agility mom starts right behind me!  hehehe


----------



## Titan1

sammydog said:


> Well, I totally missed the videos that you posted earlier, I guess I missed a few pages, eek! They both looked great! I love Flip's focus and energy, not that I expect anything less from him, but you looked great! Conner looked so happy with your mom as well, what a good boy he is!
> 
> Also, the line to be Flip's agility mom starts right behind me!  hehehe


Awwwweee. shoot.. I thought you were gonna be Titan's agility mom!


----------



## sammydog

BOTH BOTH BOTH


----------

